# Wierd (my network is shown twice)



## CrNa GoRa (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello, 
this problem just started happening today. i lost connection with my router so i pressed and held a button on my router. (the picture attached shows which one) Then i saw my network twice (the other pricture attached shows this) :4-dontkno. (my network's SSID is CrnaGora) it said "CrnaGora" and "CrnaGora 2". is there anyway to get rid of the second one? {running vista home premium}

<THANKS IN ADVANCE>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it may go away by itself, give it a day. :smile:


----------



## CrNa GoRa (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello, 
i waited two days and the second network connection is still there. anything else i can do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What happens if you try to connect to it? I've never seen that one before. I'm guessing it's something about the specific router. What is the exact model of the router? Do you have uPnP enabled on the router?


----------



## CrNa GoRa (Feb 21, 2008)

when i connect to it, it works just fine, just like the original one. the router is a Linksys wireless-g and the model is a WRT54G v8. i do not have UPnP enabled on the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that qualifies as odd, I've never seen that. :smile:

Try a stack reset, just to see if that might have an effect.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## CrNa GoRa (Feb 21, 2008)

when i typed in: *netsh winsock reset catalog*. this is what came up:
*"the requested operation requires elevation"*. 

when i typed in *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*. this is what came up:
*"Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset."*

also when i typed in *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*. this is what came up:
*"Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset."*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

CrNa GoRa said:


> when i typed in: *netsh winsock reset catalog*. this is what came up:
> *"the requested operation requires elevation"*.


You need to follow the instructions EXACTLY.

*Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.*


----------



## CrNa GoRa (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry for that mistake. unfortunately that did not work. i do not know what else to do


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see a screen shot of the network screen. This may be because of uPnP on the router.

Take a look at this: http://vistavitals.blogspot.com/2007/11/folder-redirection-duplicate-user-files.html


----------



## CrNa GoRa (Feb 21, 2008)

i finally got rid of it!!!!:grin: i feel stupid though. it was very simple. i just opened the "network and sharing center" and then i clicked "manage wireless networks" and then i just deleted the duplicate manually. thanks for all your help and sorry for the trouble:sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I was going to suggest that, but I figured it was too simple! :smile:


----------



## Rockadocious (Dec 31, 2009)

JOHNWILL....YOU ARE A LIFE SAVER. I used your command prompt:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Thank you - Thank you - Thank you

I've only had this Vista OS for 1 yr and it gave out on me 6 months ago. I just got around to it. (long story - multiple fractures on foot, etc..) 

I have worked on 2 computers all day: both Vista OS. The cd drive is not working and I opened the case, looked in the registry for the upper/lower case error, etc...I just reinstalled the driver too but that still didn't work. I finally got them both to function...


----------

